# ترقبوا دورة الالياف البصرية والاتصالات الضوئية اون لاين



## المهندس اون لاين (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56::56::56:

نظرا لاهمية موضوع الاتصالات الضوئية ودخولها الباب الاوسع في الاتصالات حول العالم واعتماد كبرى الشركات على هذه التقنية الجديدة في الاتصالات ارتأيت ان اضع بين ايديكم دورة علمية وعملية في موضوع الاتصالات الضوئية عبارة عن سلسلة محاضرات اون لاين وسوف ارفع المحاضرات للملتقى بصيغة وورد ارجوا من الله ان يستفاد الجميع لنواكب التطور العلمي حول العالم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم المهندس اون لاين


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (24 يونيو 2010)

What is optical fiber?
Optical fiber (or "fiber optic") refers to the medium and the technology associated with the transmission of information as light pulses along a glass or plastic strand or fiber.​الألياف البصرية هي ألياف مصنوعة من الزجاج النقي، تكون طويلة ورفيعة ولا يتعدى سمكها سمك الشعرة. يجمع العديد من هذه الألياف في حزم داخل الكيبلات البصرية، وتستخدم في نقل الإشارات الضوئية لمسافات بعيدة جداً. ​






حزمة من الألياف البصرية 




ما هي مكونات الليف البصري؟
الألياف الضوئية Optical Fiber : وتتكون من اسطوانتين متحدتي المركز تسمى الأولى بالقلب Core محاطة باسطوانة أخرى تسمى الغلاف Cladding ثم الغطاء الواقي Buffer Coating والغلاف الخارجي للكابل (jacket).
vاللب(Core): وهو عبارة عن زجاج رفيع (أسطواني) ينتقل فيه الضوء ويصنع من السليكا Silica المطعمة (بالجرمانيوم مثلا Ge-Silica). 
vالحاجب (Cladding): مادة تحيط باللب الزجاجي (أسطوانة أخرى محيطة) وتعمل على حفظ الضوء في مركز الليف البصري وهي مصنوعة من السليكا، وذلك لكي يكون معامل انكسار القلب أكبر من معامل انكسار الغلاف، وهو الشرط المطلوب لحصول عملية الانعكاس الداخلي الكلي Total Internal Reflection، الذي هو أساس توجيه الضوء في الألياف الضوئية، إذ ينعكس الضوء كليا وبتكرار الانعكاس ينتشر الضوء داخل قلب الليف الضوئي ويصل إلى النهاية الأخرى لليف. 
vالغطاء الواقي (Buffer Coating): غلاف بلاستيكي يحمي الليف البصري من الرطوبة أو ويحميه من الضرر والكسر. 
مئات أو ربما الآلاف من هذه الألياف الضوئية تصطف معا في حزمة لتكون الحبل الضوئي الذي يحمى بغطاء خارجي يسمى جاكيت.


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (24 يونيو 2010)

سأقوم برفع اول محاضرة وسأستمر ان شاء الله بعد ذلك برفع البقية لتكتمل السلسلة 
ملحوظة :هناك لنكات داخل الملف لفديوات وفلاشات توضح الليف الضوئي وعملية بناءه كل حسب موضوعه
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم :56::56::56:
قمت برفع المحاضرة الاولى 
تحياتي


----------



## عماد الكبير (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس اون لاين وبارك الله فيك وهل تسمح لى بالمشاركة معك فى هذا الموضوع الجميل بوضع بعض الكتب او المراجع للاستفادة منها وشكرا .


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (24 يونيو 2010)

عماد الكبير قال:


> شكرا يا مهندس اون لاين وبارك الله فيك وهل تسمح لى بالمشاركة معك فى هذا الموضوع الجميل بوضع بعض الكتب او المراجع للاستفادة منها وشكرا .


بكل سرور اخي العزيز وانا ارحب بأي مشاركة من اجل الاستفادة للجميع ....
تحياتي


----------



## عماد الكبير (24 يونيو 2010)

المهندس اون لاين قال:


> بكل سرور اخي العزيز وانا ارحب بأي مشاركة من اجل الاستفادة للجميع ....
> تحياتي


شكرا اخى العزيز للسماح لى بوضع بعض الكتب او المراجع وساقوم بوضع الكتب لاحقا بعد ان تمشى اكثر فى الدورة لان المراجع و الكتب التى احتفظ بها ثقيلة نوعا ما الان اما بعد شرحك الممتاز اليوم والمرات القادمة حتى يكون الطلابة او المهندسين قد فهموا اساسيات الالياف الضوئية والاتصالات الضوئية سوف اوفكيم بكل الكتب اللتى احتفظ بها وشكرا


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (24 يونيو 2010)

عماد الكبير قال:


> شكرا اخى العزيز للسماح لى بوضع بعض الكتب او المراجع وساقوم بوضع الكتب لاحقا بعد ان تمشى اكثر فى الدورة لان المراجع و الكتب التى احتفظ بها ثقيلة نوعا ما الان اما بعد شرحك الممتاز اليوم والمرات القادمة حتى يكون الطلابة او المهندسين قد فهموا اساسيات الالياف الضوئية والاتصالات الضوئية سوف اوفكيم بكل الكتب اللتى احتفظ بها وشكرا


اهلا بك في دورتنا البسيطة وارجوا من الله ان تواصل معنا وتفيدنا بكتب قيمة وسأستمر برفع المحاضرات حال انهائها ان شاء الله وستكون كما عودناكم مرفقة بالصور والفديوات والفلاشات 
تحياتي


----------



## ًwimax (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ، أخي على هذا العمل الرائع، ونحن في شوق وانتظار لبقية محاضراتك ، فعلا هذا الموضوع مهم جدا خاصة لمهندسي الاتصالات


----------



## عماد الكبير (24 يونيو 2010)

المهندس اون لاين قال:


> اهلا بك في دورتنا البسيطة وارجوا من الله ان تواصل معنا وتفيدنا بكتب قيمة وسأستمر برفع المحاضرات حال انهائها ان شاء الله وستكون كما عودناكم مرفقة بالصور والفديوات والفلاشات
> تحياتي


وهذا هو اول كتاب سوف اشارك به فى هذا الدورة الجميلة ومع اخى الكريم المهندس اون لاين والكتاب موجود فى الرابطالسريع وهو يتكلم عن نظرية الاتصالات الضوئية وتطبيقاتها وباللغة الانجليزية وشكرا وسوف اوفيكم ببقية الكتب لاحقا .

http://www.mediafire.com/?wnvj1egjjmo


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان اعمالك 
وارجوا من الله ان نواكب سويا لكي نقدم الشئ اليسير لهذا الموضوع المهم
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اكملت المحاضرة الثانية ورفعتها لكم ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم ويستفاد منها الجميع 

تحياتي


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (26 يونيو 2010)

وهذا لنك لفديو رفعته على سيرفر 4shared يوضح الالياف بصورة سهلة وسلسة منقول من منتدى التعليمي للفيزياء تابع للمحاضرة الاولى
تحياتي 
http://www.4shared.com/video/YsFUpGe_/__-___.html


----------



## أبو الوليد 100 (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أجمعين

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

عمل مفيد وجبار


----------



## ًwimax (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على مجهوداتك، ولكن لي طلب أرجو رفع الفيديو على رابط آخر لأن الرابط الموجود لم يعمل عندي
وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## maghmoor (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" اخي 
ارجوا اعطاء الاولوية للتطبيقات الحيوية غير الاتصالات المالوفة ان امكن بارك الله فيك!


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (26 يونيو 2010)

maghmoor قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا" اخي
> ارجوا اعطاء الاولوية للتطبيقات الحيوية غير الاتصالات المالوفة ان امكن بارك الله فيك!


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان موضوع الفايبر موضوع شائع الاستخدامات ومتشعب بكل الاختصاصات الهندسية وغير الهندسية ولكن لانه يدخل في اختصاصي كمهندس اتصالات ومشاركتنا في قسم الاتصالات فلابد ان يكون الموضوع بحت للاتصالات 
واعذرني عن التقصير 
تحياتي


----------



## عماد الكبير (28 يونيو 2010)

*رابط اخر للفيديو ولكن شغال وخالص الشكر للمهندس اون لاين وعلى مجهوده الرائع*



ًwimax قال:


> مشكور على مجهوداتك، ولكن لي طلب أرجو رفع الفيديو على رابط آخر لأن الرابط الموجود لم يعمل عندي
> وشكراااااااااااااااا



هذا رابط اخر يعمل جيدا وشكرا للك اخى وشكرا للمهندس اون لاين على تعبه وجزاكم الله كل خير وهو ها الرابط الجديد

http://www.mediafire.com/?hxokywdmvmw


----------



## ًwimax (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين يامهندس أون لاين والمهندس عماد الكبير العضو الفعال منذ انضمامه لهذا الامنتدى ، اشكركم 
وبارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر جزيلا لكل المتابعين للموضوع والشكر الخاص للعضو عماد الكبير لمتابعته الموضوع معنا وسوف نستمر بنشر المحاضرات العلمية والعملية ان شاء الله 
تحياتي
والملف مرفق للمحاضرة الثالثة 
ويوجد فديو سأقوم برفعه


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه المحاضرة الرابعة تمت بحمد الله 
ورفعتها لكم بالمرفقات


----------



## Miss Communication (12 يوليو 2010)

انا اكيد رح اتابع هالدوره لاني ماخده هاي الماده حاليا في الجامعه الف شكر لالك مهندس


----------



## engnawaf (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا من جد راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه ..


----------



## * AishA * (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في هــــ الدورة

متابعين معكم... كتلاميذ 

:28::28::28:
​


----------



## eng.mai.o (17 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر لقد كنت ابحث عن شئ مبسط مثل هذا 
عن الالياف البصرية
بارك الله فيك
رمضان كريم


----------



## muhammed_snake2000 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررر اخي مهندس اون لاين وكل اللذين ساهموا بالموضوع


----------



## مهندس الروافد (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sliver_light (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم على هذه المحاضرات الحلوة والمفيدة وطريقتها مبسطة جدا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Obadi_eng (5 سبتمبر 2010)

محاضرات قيمة و مفيدة ، جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## amira1111 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد دورة تدريبية تسمى ftth او GPON وماذا تتطلب من خلفيات عن الالياف الضوئية .


----------



## amira1111 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

:30::77:هل يمكن ان تصل الاشارات الضوئية خلال الcladding الخاص بكابل الالياف الضوئية ؟


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا يا أخي على هذا العمل الرائع، وأنا في شوق وانتظار لبقية محاضراتك*


----------



## sultanaluqmani (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jihhane (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Hayawi (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## adelbenterki (8 يونيو 2011)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## khaldoon1989 (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## yas240 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الابداع...


بس هل يوجد معهد معين في السعودية لتعليم توصيل وتلحيم الالياف الضوئية...


----------



## بطين (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي اون لين وعماد الكبير وبنتظار الجديد


----------

